# I'll Miss Him So Much



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost 15 years to the day, we had our Keeshond, Randee, pts. My mom went out that night, to the SPCA and brought home a GSD/golden retriever mix. He picked her, and it was love at first sight. He put his paws around her ankle as she stood in front of his cage. She wasn't planning on getting another dog, but when she saw someone else was interested in him, she immediately jumped in, and decided to adopt him. He was 6 months old at the time, and he had been abused by a previous male owner. It took him about 2 months to warm up to my dad. We named him Opie, and he was a willing playmate for my sisters 6 month old Rot/Pit mix :rip:
He became the most amazing dog I have ever known. He listened so well to commands, and we could take him for walks in the neighborhood with no leash, and he wouldn't stray any farther from us than 5 or 6 feet, and came right back when called.

The last few months he has deteriorated rapidly. He still tries to run and play, but he's so thin, and so frail, that he just falls. He'll wag his tail, and get back up and try to go again. He looks so sad and lost (he's almost blind and deaf) that it just breaks my heart. He isn't my dog, so I can't take that final step, and have him pts peacefully. It's my mom's decision. We have had that dog for over half my life (I was 10) and I'm going to miss his goofy face. I love him so much, and since I don't live with my parent's anymore, I won't be able to say goodbye when the time comes. That breaks my heart into a million little pieces. I'm not asking for advice, since I don't have the final say. I just wanted to put into words what I've been feeling lately. Thanks for listening.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sad that they never live long enough. He sounds like he is still a happy dog and he's holding on because he doesnt want to break hearts. Sending hugs. He sounds like an awesome dog.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

It's so hard watching dogs that we love so dearly aging. Its extra hard for you not being there to see him more. You will always have such wonderful memories of how he enriched your time growing up. Even with my 14 month old GSD I sometimes fret about when she is no longer around.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sorry you're loosing your dear friend. He knows you loved him well


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your pain, but am glad you were able to share with us. He sounds like such a wonderful and dedicated friend. I know you said you no longer live with your parents where he is but is it possible for a quick visit. It doesn't sound like its possible but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case theres a way. Take care and write all you want.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

"Death leaves heartache no one can heal. Love leaves memories no one can steal."


----------



## Max&Bear Dad (Jan 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear to about Opie. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. I'm one who believes that this is the ultimate difficult journey. About 5 yrs ago we lost our best friend Denver. A nearly all black GSD. We thought we rescued him 10 yrs earlier, but in many ways he rescued us. I thought the whole in my heart would never heal, but 9 months later a 12 wk old GSD needed a home and we found ourselves with a puppy. He just happened to be the same size as the whole in my heart. Now I can't imagine life without him (or his 3 y/o adopted playmate). Somehow Opie knows that there will be another puppy that will need a loving mom. Good Luck.


----------



## Susnelda (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Opie--this must be so heartbreaking, considering you grew up with him. Our girl, almost 14, is also showing her advanced age and is getting increasingly frail. We can't bear to to think about having to make that final decision. Wishing you all the best and thinking of you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry its true no matter how long we have them its never long enough.


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the kind words...Opie is still going 'strong.' He has lost 19 lbs in the past year or so, so he's down to 40lbs. He still eats like there's no tomorrow, so my mom thinks he may have a tape worm or something. I will keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Best of luck. I truly hope he gets better. I just lost my beautiful baby boy Orson of 12 years and can't stand the thought of never playing with him again.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers for sure.

Hugs to you and Opie and I hope he gets better soon!!!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

It is very sad when we have to say goodbye to our babies. Especially after so long. It should give you peace that he is a happy dog that has lived a long and happy life full of love. It's never easy to accept. 

From what you described, he must have been the ideal dog. What a great companion!!

I think the losing weight may be due to old age. All the animals that I've seen reaching the end of their life span (according to their species and breed), have become really thin.


----------

